# NOSEVIT for nosema



## Barbara (May 13, 2009)

Has anyone used this product to treat for nosema? My store was out of Fumagilin B and this was all that was left. It is all natural. Here in Northeast Ohio, I've been feeding my bees since September - about a gallon a day. Adding this to the syrup was easy as pie. But should I continue adding this to their syrup or just use it as a treatment ten days apart? Any thoughts? Barbara


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Fumagilan B is much better than Nosevit, as it is clinically proven to treat both strains and is the only known treatment. 

Nosevit is more of a natural feeding stimulant, similar to Honey B Healthy. It helps the bees digestive tract, in that it coaxes the bees to feed more and keep their system working efficiently. However, I have not seen any research which shows that it is effective in curing Nosema. It may help prevent it, in boosting the immune system, but does not treat it.

We have plenty of Fumagilan B in stock. We are 20 minutes east of Cleveland.


----------



## Barbara (May 13, 2009)

I also use Honey B Healthy in the syrup...they love it. Can I do both Nosevit and Honey B Healthy PLUS the fumagilin? I'll look up your store hours for the weekend. Thanks


----------



## BareHoney (Jan 2, 2011)

Barbara, 
Follow the link below for a thorough review of Nosema treatments. you're probably just wasting your time and money. 
http://scientificbeekeeping.com/nosema-drench-treatment-trial/


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

blueskybeesupply said:


> Fumagilan B is much better than Nosevit, as it is clinically proven to treat both strains and is the only known treatment.


My understanding is that Fumagilan does not cure the spores, only supresses them for a while. It's a very dangerous drug and is banned in many countries.


----------



## Dr.JoeCarson (May 2, 2012)

You can read 2 articles in the 2009 ABJ as well as late 2011 followed by Jan. 2012 concerning Nozevit. Fumidil products are banned in the EU with a small exception in Hungary where it was invented.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

camero7 said:


> It's a very dangerous drug and is banned in many countries.


 Lots of thigs are banned in many countries yet allowed in others doesn't mean it's not a good tool for IPM


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Fumidil was banned in the EU and Australia etc. because it causes birth defects in mammals... I guess that's not a big deal to some...

Lemongrass oil (and some other essential oils) were tested by the Australians against Nosema (a place where Fumidil is illegal) and shown to be effective against Nosema, I had a link to the study at one time, but I can't seem to find the study again to see how much was used and how effective. That is one of the ingredients in HBH. Any kind of antibiotics (Fumidil) or antimicrobials (essential oils) are going to disrupt the natural ecosystem of the hive but may kill the Nosema as well.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesmorethan.htm


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

gasoline exhaust also causes birth defects....


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>gasoline exhaust also causes birth defects.... 

But has not been banned in every civilized country in the world except 3. Nor is it approved for treatment of Nosema in any country in the world...


----------



## Dr.JoeCarson (May 2, 2012)

Hello,

On my last trip to Australia, I found Fumidil based products were allowed with specific permits in queen operations only and treated queens were not allowed to be released - just generational offspring. Very controlled to say the least. I know of two EU countries applying for an exception rule - for specific cases - but no news as to if it will be allowed. 

The other essential oil you might be referring to is Spearmint. Our exhaustive studies show that Lemongrass is the attractant and the Spearmint is the active agent in HBH or other products copied after it. 

Have a great day.


----------

